# Great Monsters



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I wanted to know if their were any space leviathans/dragons/krakens etc that cause chaos where ever they go, destroying ships and planets.

I just watched the latest Hobbit, sooooo drawn out, but Smaug is amazing, and I wondered if 40k had any equivalents to the chiefest of calamities.

I know the maiden world Eldar fly on the backs of dragons, but they don't really count, since a couple bolter rounds could easily take them down. That one eyed carnifex kind of fits the bill, but he is usually accompanied by more Nids, so not really a calamity.

I'm talking anything that could single handedly bring down a battle cruiser, or lay waste to a great city, and requires an army to defeat.

Thanks ahead of time for all responses.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Daemonic Leviathans would count. 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Leviathan_(Daemon)#.Usy4Sp5dW0g

These cannot take down a cruiser, but they would qualify I think. 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Kraken_(Sea_Creature)#.Usy4_Z5dW0g

While it is not mentioned how much it would take to kill one of these, I do see it causing a lot of havoc, maybe not the greatest of calamities however. 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Catachan_Devil#.Usy5HJ5dW0g

Then there are these, but as you mentioned about the Old One Eye, this would only be found in a full Tyranid swarm, however if one of these were to some how go dormant and then wake up some time later, it would cause a lot of havoc before being brought down. 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Hierophant#.Usy5hp5dW0g


Then I am sure there are many other daemons out there that would fit the description.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

There is some kind of orb creature in xenology and I seem to remember a mention of giant creatures that roam the void.....but can't remember if it was 40k or other scifi.

EDIT: Unfortinatly GW doesn't really care about non-sentient creatures.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

The warp leviathan definitely fits the bill, although it would be cool to have something of their scale roaming the material world.

The rest, while I had no idea about (except the Hirothingy) Aren't large enough in scale to be on the destructive level I am talking about. 

I am not counting daemons since we know a devote Grey Knight could crush them, I wish their was a beast that would require 100 grey knights to be taken down.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, before the Dark Angels homeworld of Caliban was destroyed, they had a whole bunch of beasties that were considered calamities by themselves and were the reason the planet was labeled a 'Death World'... on the order of Shelob, it would seem.

I don't think any of these would pose a real problem for an individual unarmed Astares, on the other hand, so probably don't fit the bill for what you're looking for.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not so much a great beast, but Enslaver Infestations are pretty damn nasty.

IIRC, they were a bit like Vermicious Knids, but that was ages ago.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I think the Kraken I mentioned above would fit. While it is sea locked, it is a 25 mile long squid goodness sakes! That's a whole lot of calamari! If that thing attacked a port city, that city would be ruined for sure. 25 miles long... Think about that. That would take a lot of lascannon shots.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Not so much a great beast, but Enslaver Infestations are pretty damn nasty.


Jesus, there's a blast from the past!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Rogue c'tan shards or transcendants would fit onto this scale. 

Even raw c'tan still feeding on stars cause potentially a lot of damage in this process.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Wouldn't it be cool if their was a space dragon? It collected precious items, traveled to distant planets and could level entire armies? Nerd fantasy....

The C-tans are cool, but I feel they aren't beastiel enough to really count. 

I didn't realize that kraken was 25 miles long...that definitely fits the bill, sounds flying bane blade would be needed to take it down. 

Hahaahha I just had a thought, Mecha Godzilla going around terrorizing the universe of 40k.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

There is something called a Void Whale mentioned in the Ork Codex. There it swallows an entire Waaagh fleet, hulks, Kroozers, you name it. I'm uncertain if this happens in the Warp or Realspace though.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

One of the C'tan Serpion5 mentioned is called the Void Dragon.

AFAIK, the story of St.George and the Dragon is a description of the emperor fighting the Void Dragon (lol - in 40k land anyway )

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Void_Dragon

There are also things called Void-Whales.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Void_Whale

Which I've just seen I was ninja'd on by 4 hours...:laugh:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Found this too - Diablodon

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Diablodon


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Gret79 said:


> There are also things called Void-Whales.
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Void_Whale


Thank you that is what I was thinking of.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> There are also things called Void-Whales.
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Void_Whale


Nearly 12k miles? :shok:

Damn, now I am inspired to write a 40k Moby Dick tale. :laugh:

Moby Jesuschristalmightythatwhalesatemywholedamnfleet... the title is a work in progress.

But I do wonder what a fucking badass a 40k version of Captain Ahab would have to be to hunt one of those suckers.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> But I do wonder what a fucking badass a 40k version of Captain Ahab would have to be to hunt one of those suckers.


It would probably be an ork....not even the most mad Navy officer would try.

EDIT: Or a rouge trader, those bastards can be more insane than an ork.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

locustgate said:


> It would probably be an ork....not even the most mad Navy officer would try.


Now all I can picture is Kaptin Bluddflagg chasing down a void whale, while wearing the Inquisitor's hat he stole. :laugh:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Chompy Bits said:


> Now all I can picture is Kaptin Bluddflagg chasing down a void whale, while wearing the Inquisitor's hat he stole. :laugh:


Kaptin Badrukk

"some even claim that the Kaptin has personally killed one of the powerful spaceborne leviathans called Void-Whales."

From Lexicanum
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Badrukk

No idea if it's 'true' or not, but I like the idea


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> Kaptin Badrukk
> 
> "some even claim that the Kaptin has personally killed one of the powerful spaceborne leviathans called Void-Whales."
> 
> ...


I was thinking more about the hilarious warboss from DoW: Retribution, but Badrukk works too.:laugh:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I've not played DOW: Retribution. I bought it, but I could never get it to work...

But that quote 'some say' reminded me of the stig from top gear :laugh:


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> I've not played DOW: Retribution. I bought it, but I could never get it to work...
> 
> But that quote 'some say' reminded me of the stig from top gear :laugh:


"Some say, he surfs tyranid hierophants in his spare time... and that his waaagh powered beliefs are so great that he can sneeze bullets..."
It'd probably be more Orky to call the 40k version "The Squig" though. And obviously his suit and helmet would be red instead of white. :laugh:

It's a pity you didn't get it to work though. To me the Ork campaign and their antics made it worthwhile on their own.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

If I could rep you again I would


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

On a serious note though, if someone did want to write about these void whales, are there any descriptions other than being thousands of miles long and having their own ecosystems? I can hardly imagine a super sized Free Willy cruising through the void while swallowing crap.



Gret79 said:


> If I could rep you again I would


Your tea covered desk is evidence enough that my efforts are not wasted.:laugh:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

In 877.M41, a hideously mutated Void Whale emerged from the Warp and was destroyed by a boarding party of Space Wolves led by Engir Krakendoom. Battling their way through Remora, Engir and his Wolves planted thermal charges deep within the creature's vital organs and escaped before it exploded. The Perillian Gas Belt was born from its remains.[1] 

From lexicanum.

Obviously, it had the be the wolves codex. They probably slept with all the remora women too. :headbutt:

Thats it afaik


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

CJay said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if their was a space dragon?


Honestly this seems like a silly notuion supporting a silly thread. Nice debate on Monsterous creatures but there is a reason why LOTR is LOTR and 40k is Warhammer 40k. Very different worlds with different happenings, stories, characters, and ways things are done.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Is there any mention of the Dragon of Mars the Emperor fought?? It just seems all I can find on the usual links is that he defeated a dragon on mars that could be the Void Dragon.

Also C-tan look humanoid, would the void dragon even look like a beast or would he just be a different skinned C-tan looking creature?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh diddums (not you CJay) would somebody like their nappy changed? I have some sandpaper at the ready. 

In an entire Galaxy of planets it is not outside bounds of possibility to imagine a "dragon" type creature being present on one or more of those worlds. Depending of planetary conditions "mega" life is not unheard of, look at the history of our planet, when Dinosaur's roamed the earth there was one that was 120 feet long and weighed 100 tonne and that's just on our planet. On Fenris you have Kraken which exceed that. Whether they are space capable or not is again not outsides the bounds of possibility, there is no law in 40k that stops an organic creature being capable of intersteller travel.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> there is no law in 40k that stops an organic creature being capable of intersteller travel.


That's pretty common in ALL scifi, star trek/wars (not saying they are the same), dead space (albeit zombies), etc.

Why is a creature that breathes fire out of the realm of possibility there are a crap ton of chemicals that react to air violently. There's a species of beetle that shoots boiling liquid out of it's rear, can't remember if it's a sepret system or part of an existing system.


----------

